# Such a brave little guy!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so proud of my Cisco. I have been taking him to see houses with me. If the house is empty, we let him come in with us. Yesterday I went to see a property and I got there before my Realtor so I walked around the property, most of it woods, along one of the trails there was a big old arm chair just sitting there  Cisco went right up to it and got on it. 
Then once in the house (elec. was shut off) I went down to see the basement, it had steep and dark stairs going down, also see through steps. My Realtor said: "I'll stay here with Cisco while you check it out". Before she was even done saying it, he was already coming down the stairs behind me. :rofl: She could not believe how brave he was, same thing going up. :wub:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never had a dog that follows me like my Panzer does. I love that.

Your relator may end up with a GSD before long after she sees how Cisco takes care of you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good for Cisco!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is an animal lover and has 3 dogs of her own.


----------

